

How Birth Season Affects Personality - candybar
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/10/how-birth-season-affects-mood/381727/

======
pavel_lishin
Single study, self-administered questionnaire, not a lot of variation in the
sample, and not a huge sample size to begin with. Meh.

